# Stolen Blue Ace 4.7 in Denver



## migs (Aug 28, 2004)

Help!! My beloved Blue ACE 4.7 was stolen from my back porch earlier this month(near Invesco @ Mile High)! Any info on the boat or the asshole that stole it would be greatly appreciated. My name and phone number were inked on the hull.

Mike Lorentz
(303)263-4524

Thank you and happy boating for those that still have one!


----------

